# E-photo for CDS



## dextcorp

Bonjour!

A few sites for applications for carte de sejour mention needing to submit an e-photo code. And they same some pro photographers or photo booths can do this. Can it also be done remotely (e.g. an app/website to upload a photo and they will process and generate an e-photo code?)

Best regards,
Alex


----------



## suein56

There are e booths in many supermarkets .. cost is about 10€ for 4 photos plus an electronic code which you need to upload your photo online for your cds.


----------



## DrChips

Generally most phot booths in France will produce the code. It is printed along with your 'official' phots and once you have that you normally just need to upload the code. Sometimes yo need to upload a photo as well, but on many official sites they can access the photo from the code.


----------



## jweihl

Google maps, search for Photomaton and you'll find locations for them. Here they're in the mall, Monoprix, and the train station as well as other locations. There are many options, and not all of them give you a photo code, so pay attention to the menus (available in English).


----------



## dextcorp

Thank you everybody, this is great!
So no option to do from home right? I've seen online some ads for e-photo using a mobile app, but I feel that might be some kind of scam or misleading advertisement?


----------



## Bevdeforges

dextcorp said:


> I've seen online some ads for e-photo using a mobile app, but I feel that might be some kind of scam or misleading advertisement?


There may be a way to do that - but the Photomaton booths are pretty widely available and quick and easy to use.


----------



## dpdapper

dextcorp said:


> So no option to do from home right? I've seen online some ads for e-photo using a mobile app, but I feel that might be some kind of scam or misleading advertisement?


Yes, I used an app while in the US to generate a code for the renewal of my carte de séjour and it worked perfectly. Search for Smartphone ID in your favorite App Store (Apple or Google). In the US Apple App Store it is called Official Passport photo and the logo is iD (small i capital D). Works great. 

I’m not sure, but I think it’s a French developer. Here’s their website: Accueil


----------



## dextcorp

Thank you all for your help with these.
My experience after trying a few options: Photomaton is the "easiest" / fastest option indeed. And only about 6 EUR (at the time of writing the post) for the most part. Photomaton is everywhere indeed, can find on their official website or via Google Maps. Note however that in my case I had to do it twice. I got my e-photo code from one booth and even though it had green tick next to my photo on the last stage of the process, the application for Carte de sejour complained that photo was not the right standard. Then I went to a different Photomaton (which happened to be an older model by the looks of it, and only with French interface) and it worked. Also in both cases I needed to wait a few hours (minimum 2 hrs) for the code to be recognised (I guess it takes time to upload behind the scenes, its not immidiate).


----------



## Bellthorpe

My wife and I went to a photo studio. It only cost €15 for the two of us. Much more comfortable than a booth, extra paper copies of the photos, and the codes were waiting for us (email) when we got home.


----------

